# Wordreference.com not responding properly



## iPodLibby

Everytime I tried to look up a word the website stops working and shows this:

Service unavailable
HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.

Is something wrong with my computer/internet service, or is there something wrong with the website?
It has been doing this for a few days now...

Any ideas/suggestions are much appreciated.

-Libby


----------



## iPodLibby

And of course, now it's working just fine..


----------



## jann

I'm glad things are working for you now.  I have not personally had any trouble accessing the forums in the last few days, nor have I seen other complaints, so I don't think there was any problem with the site.

It's possible there was some issue with your connection (were other sites affected)?  And whenever people have problems, we generally recommend clearing your cache and restarting your browser.


----------



## jann

I obviously spoke too soon. 

I have just seen the 503 error in the dictionaries. The forums seem to be working properly.  I have notified our administrator.


----------



## iPodLibby

No problems with other sites. 
Thank you, I will try that if it happens again.


----------



## iPodLibby

Great! Glad to know it's not just me- I had it happen again just now.
Hopefully the problem will be resolved soon


----------



## TRADLADY

Same for me.
Have you got some news ?


----------



## Vassili Z

Same for me. Can't look up any word... "wordreference.es" works whereas "wordreference.com" doesn't. Pretty odd. Any news so far?


----------



## jann

As I said, I've let our site administrator know via all the channels that are available to me.  I'm sure Mike will deal with it as soon as he is able.  Thanks for your patience, and I'm sorry for the inconvenience. 

Jann
Moderator


----------



## 涼宮

I hope they fix it soon. I cannot use the French or English dictionary, the German dictionary lasted more to get shut down, but now it affects all of them.
That happened to me today.

Thank you Jam for telling him


----------



## swift

The dictionaries are in good shape right now.  Thanks!


----------



## TRADLADY

jann said:


> As I said, I've let our site administrator know via all the channels that are available to me.  I'm sure Mike will deal with it as soon as he is able.  Thanks for your patience, and I'm sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Jann
> Moderator



Everything's all right now.
Many thanks for your help jann.
Have a nice week end
TL


----------

